# Understanding what pressure will achieve the temperature you require



## LadyB (Jul 28, 2021)

So, how do I know what refrigeration operating pressure would run say, 3 degrees, the temperature you want in a fridge, so I can look at a chart and know what pressure and temperature the compound gauge should read to accomplish 3 degrees, and what the superheat should look like? I'd like to put my reading pressures/temperatures of the gases I'm working with, which are R404A and R134A, to the test. Is that the way I'm supposed to use the pressure chart?


----------



## channellxbob (Sep 27, 2020)

I assume you mean a 3F box temp, which would mean something like -15 evap temp. For 134a that would be running in at or near a vac, roughly 2 psi.


----------

